# Gaggia XD Manual / problem



## MR Carpet (Mar 19, 2011)

I came here to ask if any one knew where I can find an instruction manual for my Gaggia XD?..............but while I am on the forum as this is the first time it has ever missed a beat some help with the fault diagnosis might not go amiss.

Machine had been stood a few days while I was away, turned on to warm up and wandered off, on return water pressure dial was way over to max.........turned it off prompt! Had a look for anything realy silly like check inlet isolating valve was not off and left it to cool down. Turned it back on, ran off a few shots worth of water and water pressure settle fine. BUT boiler now not comming on as though maybe there is an over pressure trip switch? Never even looked at one of these before so manual was to get a plan of attack together to try and diagnose the fault. Any suggestions out there?

Thanks Peter


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi

You will find all commercial espresso machines are basically the same inside, the hard part is removing the panels.

The problem you have sounds like the pressure stat has stuck which has caused it to overheat. If it has a resettable over temperature trip it will be a small red button under the machine, I can't point you in the right direction as I have no real knowledge of the XD but it will be the same side the element enters the boiler.

I can email you a picture of the pressure stat and the over temperature trip for identification if you would help.

Grumpy


----------

